# starting my first walking stick



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

hi all hoping to start my very first walking stick/cane
I have a 47" hazel shank don't know if to cut it down to 32" for a walking cane or not
also not sure about if to remove the bark of not 
now I got to find some nice pieces of wood or something to make the handle out of 
will post photos how I get on 
once my grandson bring back the camera


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd leave it long until you're certain if it will be a walking cane or something more suited to hiking. If the bark is attractive, leave it. (Maybe put a coat of whatever type of finish you plan on using on one or two inches at one end to see how it would look.) If for some reason you think the bark would detract from the looks (a lot of scars or something) then peel it.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

&nbsp;


dww2 said:


> I'd leave it long until you're certain if it will be a walking cane or something more suited to hiking. If the bark is attractive, leave it. (Maybe put a coat of whatever type of finish you plan on using on one or two inches at one end to see how it would look.) If for some reason you think the bark would detract from the looks (a lot of scars or something) then peel it.


&nbsp;

thanks for the tips
as using it for hiking I wont be doing much of that due to ill health
so it may land up being a walking cane 
unless I make it for someone
but then i would like to keep the first one I make 
so I can look back on it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

What Dana said. Is the stick cured or still green? I put the cane together first and finish it. Cutting to final length and adding the tip are the last steps in making them.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

the stick cured and ready to be made in to a stick
i found a bit of rosewood about 6"x6"x2"
which i will see if i can make into a handle 
thanks guys for the tips


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

As a first stick I'd recommend something cheaper and more common than the rosewood. At least in my personal experience on my first stick.

If you go with the rosewood wipe any gluing surfaces down with acetone before gluing. Depending on the species it can be oily. Wipe down before applying finish too.


----------

